# Having a emotional affair



## Mike32 (Oct 21, 2009)

*So I met this girl and we started talking it's been nice since my relationship is a little less then perfect the last while and her's is too . Things turned flirty pretty much right away and before I knew it where where exchanging sexy pictures, nothing physical has happened yet but it is clearly a emotional affair I look forward to talking to her, I can lean on her and I feel support from her and she from me .. It's amazing how fast these things can start and without really know it I don't know my purpose in posting this except perhaps just to see it written down and to formally recognize that I am in fact doing this and I have no doubt I'll be bashed but so be it*


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

I can understand the excitment you feel from hearing from your friend ! i can also understand that its good to talk to others you are getting a buzz off excitment from her you feel needed and wanted ... But you know deep down just how much your partner would feel if she knew .. put all the time and energy into making the time with your partner just has exciting stop all contact with your friend and take your wife on dates inject some excitment and start talking to your wife !!


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm sure it's all butterflies and smiles right now...the excitement of someone new...I'm curious why 'a little less than perfect' relationship would be enough for you to pursue a relationship with someone else. Sounds like 'nothing physical has happened yet' means that your intentions are that it will at some point.

Is your relationship a marriage? Do you have children? If not, break up, or at least be honest with her that you intend to see other people. You are messing with her life to expose her to possible STDs if this moves forward.

If you are married, have you thought of the hurt, pain, emotional break-down that your wife may have if she finds out? I mean really picture the hurt in her eyes if she uncovers this. Would you just roll your eyes and think 'whatever' or would you feel horrible and want to erase that pain? What if she acknowledged the 'less than perfect' stuff and wanted to work on your marriage? If you decide 'crap I really messed up' you now have hurt your wife, and will likely hurt the OW by cutting her off...and it's much harder to recover a marriage than if you just deal with the less than perfect stuff head on and keep the marriage talks between you and your wife.


----------



## Mike32 (Oct 21, 2009)

Seems ironic that I posted this since I have I have gotten a few messages that her husband has learned of me .. It would appear that it's a lose lose lose .. Sucks this is so not how I intended this to go as I doubt these relationships ever are


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

how did you intend it to go ?


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Mike32 said:


> Sucks this is so not how I intended this to go as I doubt these relationships ever are


I think you are right, they usually crash and burn at some point and hurt a lot of people in the process. It would not be unusual if he tries to contact you to tell you to back off or your wife in hoping she will help break this up.

Of course in the excitement of it all, your mind is telling you 'it's all good' but in reality it's playing with fire.


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

You are going to stop helping her wreck her marriage, aren't you?


----------

